
The Composable Architecture - mbw234
https://www.pointfree.co/blog/posts/41-composable-architecture-the-library
======
grumpycoder2
This is... a computer. They've just implemented a Turing machine: a bunch of
states with transitions between them defined by a transition function. And
that's because, at the end of the day, you still have to _do_ the computation
somewhere. You can't get around having to add and subtract the numbers by
hitting the buttons, but this ensures that you can do it with way more code
than is necessary.

